# Festplatten Ausfall

## pablo_supertux

Hallo

gerade mache ich eine schwere Zeit. Ich hab komiche Geräusche gehört, als ob ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet hätte und dabei die Festplatten ausgegangen wären. Da ich Probleme mit der CPU Temperatur habe, ist mein Gehöuse halb offen, also hab ich die Festplatten berührt und sie waren exterm heiß. Naja, dass sie warm sind, wundert mich nicht, aber so warm hätte sie meiner Meinung nach nicht sein sollen.

2 Stunden nach den Geräsuchen (die immer wieder und öfter kamen) hatte ich einen kompletten Crash gehabt, es ging nichts mehr, ich konnte nur die Maus bewegen abe sonst war jedes Programm im Jenseits und auf die Festplatte konnte ich nicht schreiben (ich hab 2: 80 GB Platte mit versch. ext3 Partitionen und eine 40 GB mit 2 FAT32 Partitionen, die Geräusche kamen eher aus der 2. Festplatte) und dann hab ich sudo reboot ausgeführt und das wars, Rechner stehen geblieben.

Als ich den Reset Knopf gedrückt habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass mein BIOS die Festplatten nicht mehr erkannt hat, als wären sie gar nicht installiert. Da sie so heiß waren, hab sie 10 Minuten im Kühlschrank gesteckt und dann ein wenig gewartet, sie wieder eingebaut, dann ging wieder alles, wie vorhin. Dann dachte ich mir, es war wohl die Temperatur. Nun ja, ich wollte ein bakup von der FAT Platte machen, mounten konnte ich, aber als ich ein ls eingab, war der Rechner wieder tot. Seitdem wird die FAT Platte nicht mehr vom BIOS erkannt.

Und die Linux Platte hat angefangen auch Ärger zu machen, denn sie wurde plötzlich nicht meh erkannt und erst fast 1 1/2 Stunden später, nach einigen Versuchen (hab sogar IDE Kabel gewechselt) wurde sie nach 2 Minuten Boot Zeit vom BIOS erkannt, dann hab der Rechner so um die 2 Minuten, um die Platte zu lesen und grub zu laden. Aber seitdem  Grub geladen war, geht der Rechner wieder schnell wie früher. Vielleicht ist das Problem gelöst, aber ich hab Angst, den Rechner neu zu booten  :Crying or Very sad:  , nicht dass mein BIOS die Platte nicht mehr erkennt.

Was ist denn da eigentlich los? Kann die Tempeatur der Platte wirklich dazu führen, dass sie für eine Zeit lang, gar nicht mehr funktioniert? Ist das ein Festplattenproblem oder BIOS Problem (letztes kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da das Mainboard kaum 4-5 Monate alt ist). Wie kann ich testen, wo das Problem liegt? Und im Falle, dass die Platte langsam ihr Geist aufgibt, gibt es nach dem Tod eine Möglichkeit den Inhalt der Platte zu lesen? Das Problem ist, ich kann jetzt kein 40 GB Backup machen, weil ich nur 3 DVDs dabei habe    :Crying or Very sad:  und um Samstag Abend im Dorf finde ich niergends leere DVDs.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## Freiburg

Ich würde erstmal die Smartmontools benutzen und ja hohe Temperaturen können zum Ableben der Platte führen.

----------

## Anarcho

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> gerade mache ich eine schwere Zeit. Ich hab komiche Geräusche gehört, als ob ich den Rechner ausgeschaltet hätte und dabei die Festplatten ausgegangen wären. Da ich Probleme mit der CPU Temperatur habe, ist mein Gehöuse halb offen, also hab ich die Festplatten berührt und sie waren exterm heiß. Naja, dass sie warm sind, wundert mich nicht, aber so warm hätte sie meiner Meinung nach nicht sein sollen.
> 
> 2 Stunden nach den Geräsuchen (die immer wieder und öfter kamen) hatte ich einen kompletten Crash gehabt, es ging nichts mehr, ich konnte nur die Maus bewegen abe sonst war jedes Programm im Jenseits und auf die Festplatte konnte ich nicht schreiben (ich hab 2: 80 GB Platte mit versch. ext3 Partitionen und eine 40 GB mit 2 FAT32 Partitionen, die Geräusche kamen eher aus der 2. Festplatte) und dann hab ich sudo reboot ausgeführt und das wars, Rechner stehen geblieben.
> ...

 

Das war keine gute Idee. Festplatten sind dafür bekannt das sie garnicht gut mit Temperaturschwankungen umgehen können. Und wenn man nun die heissen Platten in den Kühlschrank packt dann kann es durchaus sein das sich Bauteile minimal verzogen haben und dadurch die Spur auf den Platten nicht mehr übereinstimmt. Es kann also sein das du dir die Daten damit erst recht versaut hast.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> und dann ein wenig gewartet, sie wieder eingebaut, dann ging wieder alles, wie vorhin. Dann dachte ich mir, es war wohl die Temperatur. Nun ja, ich wollte ein bakup von der FAT Platte machen, mounten konnte ich, aber als ich ein ls eingab, war der Rechner wieder tot. Seitdem wird die FAT Platte nicht mehr vom BIOS erkannt.
> 
> Und die Linux Platte hat angefangen auch Ärger zu machen, denn sie wurde plötzlich nicht meh erkannt und erst fast 1 1/2 Stunden später, nach einigen Versuchen (hab sogar IDE Kabel gewechselt) wurde sie nach 2 Minuten Boot Zeit vom BIOS erkannt, dann hab der Rechner so um die 2 Minuten, um die Platte zu lesen und grub zu laden. Aber seitdem  Grub geladen war, geht der Rechner wieder schnell wie früher. Vielleicht ist das Problem gelöst, aber ich hab Angst, den Rechner neu zu booten  , nicht dass mein BIOS die Platte nicht mehr erkennt.
> 
> Was ist denn da eigentlich los? Kann die Tempeatur der Platte wirklich dazu führen, dass sie für eine Zeit lang, gar nicht mehr funktioniert?

 

Klar, wie bei allen elektronischen Bauteilen.

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Ist das ein Festplattenproblem oder BIOS Problem (letztes kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, da das Mainboard kaum 4-5 Monate alt ist). Wie kann ich testen, wo das Problem liegt? Und im Falle, dass die Platte langsam ihr Geist aufgibt, gibt es nach dem Tod eine Möglichkeit den Inhalt der Platte zu lesen? Das Problem ist, ich kann jetzt kein 40 GB Backup machen, weil ich nur 3 DVDs dabei habe    und um Samstag Abend im Dorf finde ich niergends leere DVDs.

 

Das dürfte ziemlich sicher ein Festplattenproblem sein, es sei denn das Board war überhitzt.

Überprüfen mit smartmontools, eventuell mit einem Herstellertool aber das erfordert meist das booten von Diskette.

Retten kannst du die Daten aber ich glaube das willst du nicht zahlen  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das war keine gute Idee. Festplatten sind dafür bekannt das sie garnicht gut mit Temperaturschwankungen umgehen können. Und wenn man nun die heissen Platten in den Kühlschrank packt dann kann es durchaus sein das sich Bauteile minimal verzogen haben und dadurch die Spur auf den Platten nicht mehr übereinstimmt. Es kann also sein das du dir die Daten damit erst recht versaut hast.

 

das habe ich mir später gedacht, aber es war ja zu spät. Die Platte musste sich ja quasi warm laufen, bis das BIOS sie erkannt hat, vielleicht lag es daran.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Überprüfen mit smartmontools, eventuell mit einem Herstellertool aber das erfordert meist das booten von Diskette.
> 
> 

 

hab es grad installiert, mal sehen, was ich herausfinden kann.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das dürfte ziemlich sicher ein Festplattenproblem sein, es sei denn das Board war überhitzt.
> 
> 

 

das board war die ganze Zeit kostant 38-39 grad warm, so wie immer.  Die CPU läuft auf 57 Grad, viel wärmer als vor dem Sommer und lmsensors zeigt mir eine neue Temperatur an, die früher gar nicht da war (temp3), ich nehme an, das ist die Festplatte, 50 Grad.

Würde helfen, wenn ich eine Festplattenkühlung kaufe? Lohnt es sich? ggf welche Festplattenkühlung wäre ganz gut?

*edit - Think4UrS11* Überlangen Link angepaßt.

----------

## beejay

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das board war die ganze Zeit kostant 38-39 grad warm, so wie immer.  Die CPU läuft auf 57 Grad, viel wärmer als vor dem Sommer und lmsensors zeigt mir eine neue Temperatur an, die früher gar nicht da war (temp3), ich nehme an, das ist die Festplatte, 50 Grad.
> 
> 

 

Die Festplattentemperatur wird nicht auf den SM/I2C/ISA-Bus übertragen, es sei denn Du hast einen externen Fühler angeschlossen. Smartmontools oder notfalls hddtemp sollten mehr Informationen liefern (was allerdings wohl überflüssig ist -- das Kind ist ja bereits in den Brunnen gefallen)

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *beejay wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Festplattentemperatur wird nicht auf den SM/I2C/ISA-Bus übertragen, es sei denn Du hast einen externen Fühler angeschlossen.

 

das habe ich nicht. Jetzt wundert mich aber, was diese temp3 ist.

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Smartmontools oder notfalls hddtemp sollten mehr Informationen liefern (was allerdings wohl überflüssig ist -- das Kind ist ja bereits in den Brunnen gefallen)

 

Ich führe gerade smartctl --test=long /dev/hda aus, mal sehen, was raus kommt

----------

## Inte

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Würde helfen, wenn ich eine Festplattenkühlung kaufe? Lohnt es sich?

 Das lohnt sich in jedem Fall! Hitzenester lassen sich fast nie ausschliessen, sofern kein separater Lüfter an den Platten hängt. Wobei die Einbaurahmen/Plattenlüfter in der Regel viel zu klein sind und mit ihren hohen Touren selten mehr als zusätzliche Lärmquellen sind. 120mm Durchmesser sollten Minimum sein, wenn Du ein adäquates Kühlung/Lärm-Verhältnis haben willst.

In meinen Rechnern hab ich die Platten direkt vor dem Netzteil in eine Bitumenbox verpackt und schaufel mit einem 140er Lüfter die Abwärme erst über die Platte und dann durch das Netzteil aus dem Gehäuse. Der CPU-Lüfter ist dynamisch geregelt (schaltet sich ab 45°C ein [500 - 2000 UPM]).

Früher hab ich die meisten Ausfälle durch defekte (und überalterte) Platten gehabt. Je nachdem, wie alt das Backup ist, war das mehr oder weniger katastrophal. Seitdem ist mir nur ein Mainboard abgeraucht und das läßt sich im Vergleich zu einer Platte relativ einfach ersetzen.

Summa summarum: Ja, ein separater Festplattenlüfter erspart den Plattendoktor! Es geht weniger darum eine super niedrige Tempertur zu halten, als Peaks zu vermeiden.

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Wie heisst es so schön: "Trick me once, shame on you. Trick me twice, shame on me!" Das gilt auch für Festplatten.  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

danke für die Antworten, ich denke, ich werde eine Festplattenkühlung zu kaufen.

Ich hab den einen self-test laufen lassen

```

smartctl -l selftest /dev/hda

smartctl version 5.36 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%        89         -

```

Als ich heute den Rechner angemacht hab, hat mein BIOS die Platte wieder nicht erkannt, erst als ich den Reset Knopf gedrückt habe. Auffällig ist, dass das Mainboard ewig braucht, um die Festplatte zu erkennen und sehr lange braucht (mind. 2 Minuten), um GRUB zu laden. Aber nachdem GRUB geladen ist, ist die Geschwindigkeit wieder ganz normal. Ich mache mir Sorgen, dass irgendwas an meinem Mainboard nicht mehr gut ist, weiß aber nicht, wie ich das überprüfen soll. Leider habe ich keine weiteren Platten, um zu testen, ob mein mainboard dasselbe Problem mit den anderen Platten hat   :Crying or Very sad:  was kann/sollte ich jetzt machen?

----------

## Freiburg

Die Platte in einen anderen Rechner einbauen, oder eine andere Platte in den Rechner, danach solltest du wissen wer nun der Bösewicht ist...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Freiburg wrote:*   

> Die Platte in einen anderen Rechner einbauen, oder eine andere Platte in den Rechner, danach solltest du wissen wer nun der Bösewicht ist...

 

das werde ich auch machen, aber ich hab jetzt zu Hause nur einen Rechner und keine weiteren Platten. Aber ich möchte jetzt soviel wie möglich erfahren, was los ist.

----------

## Freiburg

Hmm in dem Fall würde ich mal das Bios down und upgraden, bzw mal anstelle von grub lilo benutzen. Mein Rechner hatte mal Probleme mit sowas als er auf automatisch hochtaken stand, was ich nicht bemerkt hatte..

----------

## pablo_supertux

so, jetzt ist was passiert, was ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen kann   :Surprised:  ich hab gestern abend die 2. Platte wieder eingebaut, um zu sehen, ob ich die Daten retten kann und siehe da, es lief alles so wunderbar wie früher, mein BIOS hat beide Platten sofort erkannt und der Rechner braucht keine 2 Sekunden, um Grub zu laden. Ich dachte am Anfang, ich hätte nur Glück gehabt, dann hab die 2. Festplatte weggemacht beim Neustart habe ich die alten Probleme wieder (es dauert lange, bis BIOS die Platte erkennt, eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis GRUB geladen ist). Dann hab ich die 2. Platte wieder eingebaut und die Probleme waren weg. Ich hab das Spielchen mind. 3 Mal ausprobiert immer mit dem selben Ergebinis.

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, warum passiert denn das?

----------

## think4urs11

blöde Idee:

Ist vielleicht von einer (oder beiden) der Platten ein Jumper abgefallen (Master/Slave bzw. Cableselect) oder irgendsowas?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich hab das schon überprüft, die erste Platte ist auf Master gesetzt, die alte Platte auf Slave (ich werde zur Sicherheit es nochmal überprüfen), sonst kann ich mir dieses Verhalten gar nicht erklären.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Verwendest du vielleicht ein CableSelect-fähiges IDE Kabel? Sprich ist ein Anschluss-Stecker z.B. Blau und der andere Schwarz? Wenn ja, tausch das mal gegen ein normales Kabel aus und probiere es nochmals mit dem einzelnen anhängen.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## schachti

Sind die IDE-Geraete im BIOS "fest" eingestellt, oder ist "auto detect" aktiviert? Falls "auto detect" aktiviert sein sollte, kannst Du testweise mal die Werte fest eintragen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Verwendest du vielleicht ein CableSelect-fähiges IDE Kabel? Sprich ist ein Anschluss-Stecker z.B. Blau und der andere Schwarz? Wenn ja, tausch das mal gegen ein normales Kabel aus und probiere es nochmals mit dem einzelnen anhängen.
> 
> 

 

Das Kabel, welches mit dem Mainboard kam, passt zu diesem Schema, allerdings weiß ich nicht, was ein CableSelect-fähiges IDE Kabel ist   :Wink: 

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Sind die IDE-Geraete im BIOS "fest" eingestellt, oder ist "auto detect" aktiviert? Falls "auto detect" aktiviert sein sollte, kannst Du testweise mal die Werte fest eintragen.

 

nein, leider macht mein Mainboard immer auto detect

Aber ich hab jedenfalls schon das Problem gefunden, an sich dank an Think4UrS11. Ich hatte mehrmals überpüft, ob ich die 1. Platte auf Master gesetzt hatte, was laut Abbildung auf der Platte stimmte. Auf der anderen Seite, gib es noch eine detalierte Abbildung für die Jumper und dort steht sowas wie: "Salve ...; Master/slave both ... ; Single or master" und meine Einstellung war auf Master/Slave both. Als ich aber die Einstellung Single or master gewählt habe, hat die Platte (alleine) wunderbar funktioniert. Dann habe ich wieder auf Master/Slave both gestellt, und da hatte ich wieder die selben Problemen. Also schien es doch etwas auszumachen, welches Master ich wähle, wenn es eine oder keine 2. Platte da ist.

Ich würde trotzdem gerne Tipps für eine Festplattenkühlung bekommen, denn das würde ich gerne einsetzen.

danke @alle, die mir geholfen haben.

Gruss

Pablo

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Verwendest du vielleicht ein CableSelect-fähiges IDE Kabel? Sprich ist ein Anschluss-Stecker z.B. Blau und der andere Schwarz? Wenn ja, tausch das mal gegen ein normales Kabel aus und probiere es nochmals mit dem einzelnen anhängen.
> 
>  
> 
> Das Kabel, welches mit dem Mainboard kam, passt zu diesem Schema, allerdings weiß ich nicht, was ein CableSelect-fähiges IDE Kabel ist  
> ...

 

Naja, CableSelect bedeutet eigentlich nichts anderes, als dass das Kabel den Master oder den Slave wählt. Deshalb sind die Stecker auch verschiedenfarbig. Wenn du eine HD auf CS (CableSelect) jumperst, dann wird die HD je nachdem wo sie angeschlossen ist zum Master oder zum Slave. Das hat den riesen Vorteil, dass man nicht mehr rumjumpern muss.

Damit eine HD nun als Bootdisk herhalten kann muss diese als Master angeschlossen sein. Nun gibt es aber Boards/BIOSe welche sich nicht darum scheren und eine einzelne HD auch dann booten lassen, wenn diese am Slave Anschluss steckt (Bei zwei HD's wird natürlich immer nur die Master HD zum booten verwendet).

Ich vermute nun einfach mal, dass Master/Slave both für CableSelect steht, dein Board aber allergisch darauf reagiert, wenn die einzige HD am bus am Slave Steckplatz angeschlossen ist. Darum die Probleme...

Wenn du nun also wie von mir vorgeschlagen ein "normales" IDE Kabel nimmst (also ohne kodierte Stecker) dann funktioniert das Cable Select zwar nicht mehr, dafür kannst du dann aber die HD durch fixes jumpern auf Master oder Slave an irgend einen Stecker anschliessen.

Bei Master gilt es einfach noch zu beachten, dass es einen Master Modus gibt, bei dem die HD als einzige am Bus hängt oder dass es den Master Modus gibt, bei der auch noch ein Slave am Bus hängt.

Soweit so unklar  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pablo_supertux

Das klingt alles plausibel. Ich hab auch mit einem alten IDE Kabel getestet, welches keine anderen Farben hat, und ich hatte dasselbe Problem Problem. Und beim CableSelect, wie erkenne ich, welcher Stecker Master und welcher Salve ist?

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Aber ich hab jedenfalls schon das Problem gefunden, an sich dank an Think4UrS11.

 

Ist dann damit dieses Thema eigentlich 'durch'?   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Das klingt alles plausibel. Ich hab auch mit einem alten IDE Kabel getestet, welches keine anderen Farben hat, und ich hatte dasselbe Problem Problem. Und beim CableSelect, wie erkenne ich, welcher Stecker Master und welcher Salve ist?

 

Hilft dir das hier?   :Arrow:  http://www.hardware-bastelkiste.de/ide.html

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Aber ich hab jedenfalls schon das Problem gefunden, an sich dank an Think4UrS11. 
> 
> Ist dann damit dieses Thema eigentlich 'durch'?   

 

nein, weil es nicht Gentoo bezogen war   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

Sag mal, was hält ihr davon? Festplatten Kühlung. Ist das zu empfehlen? Und woher nehmen diese Lüfter ihren Saft? Aus PWR_FAN / CHA_FAN vom Mainboard? Und wenn diese bereits belegt sind, wie kann ich die Lüfter dann mit Strom versorgen?

----------

## bbgermany

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Sag mal, was hält ihr davon? Festplatten Kühlung. Ist das zu empfehlen? Und woher nehmen diese Lüfter ihren Saft? Aus PWR_FAN / CHA_FAN vom Mainboard? Und wenn diese bereits belegt sind, wie kann ich die Lüfter dann mit Strom versorgen?

 

naja so eine kühlung ist was feines, hat aber den nachteil, ein lärmender lüfter mehr im gehäuse. meistens werden diese lüfter dann über ein standard 5 1/4" anschluss (festplatte/cdrom powerkabel) angeschlossen.

btw, auch wenn in der beschreibung "leise" steht, sobald luft durch irgendwelche schlitze oder löcher gesaugt/geblasen wird, kommt es zu verwirbelungen, die auch bei langsamen/leisen lüftern zu relativ hohen geräuschpegeln führen können  :Sad: 

alternativ für leute mit wakü wäre dies hier zu empfehlen: http://www.aqua-computer.de/images/products/hdd/ad_blau_500.jpg

----------

